# Ey oop!



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

Hello all! 

First post here although I joined a few years ago when I first looked at getting a TT. Sadly that purchase never happened at the time for various reasons but fingers crossed I'll rectify that in the coming weeks/months. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'm looking to get a Mk 2 coupe, diesel... in a prefect world it'll have a red leather interior too as I love that colour but we'll see what comes up.

I don't do huge mileage but will need the back seats on the odd occasion to ferry the kids to & from school once in a while. (It's only a 5-10 minute drive and neither of them are giants so either one can squeeze in the back for a short hop without too much bother.)

I'm currently driving a '61 plate, diesel Mini Cooper, which I quite like, but I really fancy a change. I've been thinking about chopping it in for a couple of months now but never been quite sure what to get. I've been a bit spoilt with the Mini as I'm getting 50-53mpg on most tanks of fuel and road tax is £0 so the thought of increasing the costs in either of those departments makes me reluctant to look at many other sporty cars. Unfortunately, needing the back seat on occasions rules out a few cars I'd love to get. :? Maybe in a few years time when the kids have their own transport. :wink:

So, I'll have a rummage around in here for now and hopefully get armed with a bit more knowledge before heading off to part with my money. Budget is gonna be around £5k-6k but it'll be financed with a car loan (and part-ex with the Mini) so that figure isn't set in stone.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  good luck with the hunt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

I *finally* got my mk2 TT after a long search!  I'm now the owner of a lovely black, diesel, low mileage TT ('08 reg; 86,000 miles) with red leather interior. (The heated seats were an unexpected bonus. :mrgreen: ) Spec is almost exactly what I wanted although the only thing it doesn't have is cruise control, which is a bit of a shame as I used it a fair bit in the Mini. However, I decided that it wasn't a deal breaker as I've had plenty of cars in the past without it. There's a couple of bits I'd like to sort but I'm not in a huge rush. In the meantime I absolutely love how it handles and I'm looking forward to getting some miles in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you found one in the end, I think cruise can be retro fitted I had it retro fitted to my mk6 Golf R that is more of less a mk2 TTS in a Golf body


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Glad you found one in the end, I think cruise can be retro fitted I had it retro fitted to my mk6 Golf R that is more of less a mk2 TTS in a Golf body


Ah, interesting. I did wonder if it can be retrofitted but thought it may be a bit costly. I'll have to look into it.  Out of interest, how much did it cost to have it done on your Golf?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eccles291 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you found one in the end, I think cruise can be retro fitted I had it retro fitted to my mk6 Golf R that is more of less a mk2 TTS in a Golf body
> ...


Can't remember as I had it fitted as part of the deal when I bought it but I think it was less than £200


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can't remember as I had it fitted as part of the deal when I bought it but I think it was less than £200


That's not too bad. If it's somewhere around that price for my TT then I'll definitely add it to the list.


----------

